# Qatar Infrastructure Thread



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Qatar is a sovereign state located in Western Asia, occupying the small Qatar Peninsula on the northeastern coast of the Arabian Peninsula.



> Qatar Gateway
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Doha College officially breaks ground at new Al Wajba campus
https://www.dohacollege.com/doha-college-officially-breaks-ground-at-new-al-wajba-campus


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Cross-reference to existing infrastructure threads :

QATAR | Railways
DOH | Doha New Hamad International Airport
DOHA | Public Transport


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Education City*
Education City is an initiative of Qatar Foundation for Education, Science and Community Development. Located in Al Rayyan City on the outskirts of Doha. Six American universities, one British university and one French university have branch campuses at Education City. It also has one Qatari university. They are:


Virginia Commonwealth University in Qatar School of the Arts (VCUQ) (1998)
Weill Cornell Medical College in Qatar (WCMC-Q) (2001) 
Texas A&M University at Qatar (TAMUQ) (2003]
Carnegie Mellon University in Qatar (CMU-Q) (2004) 
Georgetown University School of Foreign Service in Qatar (SFS-Qatar) (2005)
Northwestern University in Qatar (NU-Q) (2008) 
HEC Paris (2011)
University College London UCL Qatar (2011)









https://www.archdaily.com/804889/9-...ed-for-ars-women-in-architecture-awards-image

Tram for Education City, Doha, Qata

Siemens Avenio QEC by Zack W, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Ministry of Education and
HIGHER EDUCATION HEADQUARTERS









https://www.astad.qa/sites/website/...f-education-and-higher-education-headquarters


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Microsoft Azure: Microsoft To Launch New Azure Region in Qatar*
Jul 01, 2022 | Posted by Abdul-Rahman Oladimeji
Microsoft has announced that it will launch its Qatar Azure cloud region in two weeks. The general manager of Microsoft Qatar, Lana Khalaf, made this known at the launch of new offices in Doha, Qatar. He said: “In the coming two weeks we will be launching the region globally, but definitely the data center is already here in Qatar.” The government of Qatar permitted the company to develop a cloud region in the country in 2019. At the time of the announcement, Microsoft said the region would be available in 2021, but certain delays caused the launch to be pushed back to 2022.

Kalaf continued by saying: “Our global data center will create 24,000 new jobs in the economy of Qatar. So we want to skill and re-skill 15,000 people every year to be able to take these future jobs. What Microsoft is doing is skilling and re-skilling for employability. And we will continue this until we train 50,000 people over the next five years. This is our mission here for every person in the country, with special tracks in Qataris.”

Microsoft launched Azure regions in Abu Dhabi and Dubai in 2019, with the Dubai region already de-listed. 








Microsoft To Launch New Azure Region in Qatar


Microsoft has announced that it will launch its Qatar Azure cloud region in two weeks. The general manager of Microsoft Qatar, Lana Khalaf, made this known at the launch of new offices in Doha, Qat...




baxtel.com


----------

